# Ski advice



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Rocker makes the effective edge short, so you can have a longer ski the floats, but performs like a shorter ski in hard pack. I'd look for a flat tail, rocker tip ski, 90-100 mm side cut, that are quite not as long (tall) as she is.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FallingH20 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Thanks. That's about what we did.*

Bought some demos at a local ski shop. So far, she's happy.


----------

